# bit concerned



## DrucillaMouse (Jul 14, 2013)

Originally i bought 2 mice dru and willow first time having mice so had 2 beautiful little girlies (course once i got 2 girls everyone wanted babies haha)
loved them instantly such characters 
unfortunately early this year willow died 
dru was always more independent and seems to now love being on her own 
to be honest i think she has ocd because if you move anything in her tank she gets stroppy and flicks the bedding around till its perfect again

im now a bit worried its been 3months and dru who was rather fat is now very skinny (how her sister willow always was) 
shes eating normally drinking normally biting my other half normally

also my house this past 2 weeks hasnt dropped bellow 22degrees c and she seems soooo hot bless her

im putting tubs of ice in to give her a choice and she makes her bed so she stays cool
also been giving her frozen sweetcorn which she loves

is there anything else i can do to keep her more comfy and should i be worried about her weight loss

i would like to get her company but her and her sister didnt always get on she would push willow around and get angry with her and now shes over a year old i dont want to get her friends and she kill them


----------



## DrucillaMouse (Jul 14, 2013)

unfortunately dru died the night i wrote this


----------



## thammy24 (Dec 20, 2012)

Aww, I'm very sorry to hear that. There was probably nothing wrong with her, just old age. She sounds like she had a very happy life . She was very pretty too! Looks a lot like my mouse. She's also a broken black and tan. Has a lot of white on her belly, so only the edges of her belly are brown.


----------

